# Spocks New Enclosure!!



## tyler0912 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some Of You May Know I Recently Got A Syrian Hamster Male Named Spock.
Ive Had Him For 14 Days.
I Bought A Small Hamster Cage Everybody Buys On Purchase But On Further Research I Read When They Are Adults They Need 75x45x45cm.

So On 11th January It Was My Birthday And I Had Some Money Left Over So I Spent Â£70 On A New Hamster Cage From Amazon. My Mum Thinks Im Mad.
It's A 'Savic Hamster Heaven 80' , It Is 80x50x50cm Great Size!
It Comes With:-

2 Hamster Houses
A Penthouse Add On For The Roof Of The Cage
Tubes
2 Food Bowls
A Water Bowl
A Hamster Potty
Potty Litter
2 Levels
Hamster 7'' Wheel
Poop Scoop
Ladders
Wheel Stand

And Other Stuff I Cant Remember.
Its Awesome I Would Reccomend And I'd Rate It ***** (5)

Attached Is The Enclosure And My Baby Spock (10 Weeks Old)


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 17, 2013)

hi, well, its looks like Spock is funball! i bet he just loves his home. he is so cute. its very nice. enjoy.


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2013)

I love the cage. Looks like Spock will have lots of fun. He is a cutie for sure.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thankyou. I Love Hoe He Props Up He's Ears..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 18, 2013)

A belated Happy Birthday!! Spock's house is awesome and it sounds like you had a great birthday!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thankyou!! I wated one wth tubes but not to many as it looks tacky and a large floor space aswell as levels...PERFECT!


----------



## terryo (Jan 21, 2013)

He's adorable! And, he'll never bew bored.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thankyou Terry


----------

